# What I went through to get this watch, Glycine Incursore California dial



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I have had this watch for a while now but never showed it or even took any decent photos, but since I think that how I came in possession of it is an interesting story I wanted to share. It has to do with international trading...

It started in a cold day at the end of the year 2008. I was a brand new WIS and I was perusing some watch sales forums. In looking through a UK Watch Forum I found a used Seiko SARB035. I really liked it and contacted the seller, within a week the SARB arrived in Los Angeles. The Seiko is a terrific watch, well made and awesomly built. I had that watch for a year and half but wore it only a handful of times. Since my flipper side was having the best part of me and since I did not have finances to get a new watch, I put this up for sale.

I ended up trading it with an Australian WIS for a Orient Star 200m, AKA Revolver. So the SARB which originally went from Japan to UK and then to the USA, was shipped to New Zeland, almost around the world trip. The Orient Star arrived in the US but was sent back by Customs for some unknown reason. This was also the same time when the earthquake hit ChristChurch which is the area of that Australian WIS. A painful 4 weeks wait ensued and several emails flying back and forth. In the end, thanks to the Australian WIS who persisted in his actions to ensure that I would the watch and an incredible Australian Post Office Agent who not only was extremely helpful and friendly but also personally remade the package and address and ensured the lovely watch arrived to me, I finally got the blue dialed Orient Star 200m diver.

This watch was nice but somehow it did not click. I wanted again something else. So I finally found another WIS in Italy this time who had a Glycine Incursore. I contacted him and a trade was agreed upon. Off went the Orient Star 200M Revolver on his trip around half the world - from Japan to New Zeland, then USA and then to Italy. I finally got the Glycine Incursore which is one of the watches I always admired and loved for the clean lines and military inspiration.










The Incursore is a 44 mm stainless steel cased watch. It has 22 mm lugs, a mineral crystal and a Unitas 6497 movement, yes this is the manual wind model. The dial is lovely, I like the stark contrast of white markers on the black of the backgroud. It makes the time reading easy and its super legible. I guess it's an older model and the lume must be Tritium because it does not charge with the light but it is legible in the absolute darkness of the night.

The military origins are easily spotted, the watch is thin and the lugs are drilled through for easy strap changing. The California dial is great looking and the shape of the hands seems a perfect match in my opinion. The contrast of the markers and dial make for a easy to read at a glance watch. The finish of this model is mostly polished and it does have several wear marks, mostly small scratches but I think that these give a nice flair to the watch, some would call it character.

It has a large crown and it makes the winding easy, the smooth movement helps too and it keeps excellent time. I did have to adjust it once, but that was a matter of one microscopic nudge to the regulation lever. It keeps time within few seconds per day, of course it does not much matter since there are no minute or seconds markers...

Overall this is very comfortable since it is thin and pretty light compared to some of the thicker divers. I have it on Zulu straps usually, since it complement the military tradition. For me the Glycine Incursore is one of the all time favorite watches. Simple, reliable, legible, sizable and lovely.

Please enjoy a few pictures and yes some of the marks are indeed wear marks, but sorry for any additional spec of dust or lint, one day I will get myself a proper photographic studio...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad to hear you ended up with a keeper...and works nicely with yr zulu.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! That is a fine looking Glycine and fine photos! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Fantastic piece. I also hunted for the 3762 for quite a while before I finally landed mine. It was worth the effort! I am a serial flipper but this one is a lifetime keeper. Wear it in good health.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you and yes, I think that of all the Incursore models this one is the one I like the best. I would like to try a bracelet too in fact, just to see how it looks. If anyone has any idea on an affordable aftermarket bracelet for this model, it would be great.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Great looking watch and a great story to go with it.......enjoy!!!!


----------



## Waterman_Ken (Oct 19, 2011)

fantistic story, I loved reading about how you came about finding your watch.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you. I have to say that I love trading and of course getting pre-loved watches, not only I can save a boatload but I also have a chance to exchange with another WIS which is great.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Quick wrist shot, watch is on a Modena rubber strap for the time being:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are a couple of bad lume shots showing the dim lume. It is clearly visible in total darkness but pretty dim compared to Seiko standards. Nevertheless it suffice to tell the time in the darkest hours of the night:


----------

